# Folded tshirt size too big for USPS priority mail envelope



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Howdy All,

I am doing a trial run on how to fold my tshirts, then insert into poly bags, package them and ship them. If I use the 2 second fold the shirts are too big for my 10 x 12 poly bags, and also too big for the USPS priority mail flat rate cardboard mailer. (they will fit into the tyvek priority mailer). 
So I would like the expert opinions on what I should do- 
1. Do you think it would mess up the presentation if I fold the shirts one more time, after the 2 second fold, and then put in 10x12 poly bag? 
2. Do you think they would wrinkle less or more with the 2 second fold and then another fold to make it smaller? 

I have no problem reording more poly bags but this time get the 12 x 15. My website launch has been delayed so I have time to fine tune presentation. 

Thank you thank you! 
Dianne


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I send two XL's is a tyvex priority mailer today.


----------



## sportsrock (Dec 17, 2007)

As long as you're not creasing the print, feel free to get really creative to save on shipping materials. Try rolling them (artwork out), etc. In my experience a little creativity in presentation more than compensates for using cheap materials vs. big boxes, etc. Good luck!


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

another good point...I am going to check and make sure the print isn't getting creased. I have an upper left print, and a lower right hip print. I will start refolding and experiment. 
Dianne


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I use a Flip Fold -- the shirts look wonderful 
I put the shirt in a tyvek mailer (folded in 1/2) ... then in a priority/flat rate e'lope - slap printed postage and puff off to the PO for mailing . . 

I use the extra mailer for weather protection . . it's that time of the year when some mail hits snowy or the wet ground and could mess up an order . . 


Diane
;o)


----------



## OR Shirts (Nov 15, 2007)

I just shipped 12 X-Large pocket T-shirts in a flat rate box. I folded them with the flip fold.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok..excuse my ignorance...but what is the flip fold????


----------



## OR Shirts (Nov 15, 2007)

OR Shirts said:


> I just shipped 12 X-Large pocket T-shirts in a flat rate box. I folded them with the flip fold.


FlipFOLD – As Seen on TV, Folding Laundry Made Easy


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you everybody! 
I forgot about the flip fold. great fold and it will make the shirt smaller. Yeah! 


Here is the link to a video on how to make your own flip fold contraption out of cardboard...this was posted somewhere on tshirtforums and I saved it. (and then forgot about it until now) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKkSB1yVc1E

enjoy!
dianne


----------

